# Buying Plow Parts....



## npswi (Oct 12, 2000)

I AM LOOKING FOR INFO ON WHERE MOST OF YOU PURCHASE PLOW PARTS. I LIVE 50 MILES FROM THE NEAREST DEALER. I HAVE 4 TRUCKS EQUIPED WITH WESTERN AND BOSS PLOWS. I WOULD LIKE TO PURCHASE PARTS VIA. INTERNET OR MAIL ORDER.

DOES ANYONE HAVE ACCOUNTS WITH S.A.M. (SNOWPLOW AFTERMARKET MANUFACTURING)? I CANNOT FIND ANY INFO ON MY COMPUTER ABOUT THEM.

PLEASE RESPOND WITH ANY INFO ON THIS THAT YOU CAN............

CRAIG,
NORTHERN WISCONSIN


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like angelos.com reall good prices


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

A couple of more:

http://www.centralparts.com/home.asp

http://www.millsupply.com/


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I use Angleo's. Here is the correct link http://www.angelos-supplies.com


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

angelos is a great supplier,they have most all parts avaliable.i might bia just a bit because i've known the owners for many years....


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

My dealer is only 2 miles away. Comes in handy.:waving:


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

I deal with Central Parts . I get several other catalogs and central parts will always match or beat the other guys prices. They have Large stock, have never had parts back ordered from them...Chuck


----------



## Frosty71 (Nov 27, 2006)

*E & A*

I use E & A...... http://ealandscapesupply.com They have a full S.A.M. catalog online, their website is very nice and user friendly, and they have great prices!!


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

wow, great links! I just discovered that E&A Landscape is pretty close to me. It's right across the street from my aunt and uncles house and damn near my friends house. This made my day!


----------



## Hunter9 (Jul 7, 2006)

Where are you at in Wisc? Seems like the local parts stores around me stock a pretty good supply of parts, oil, etc.


----------



## Spaniel (Feb 9, 2007)

Does anyone have a website for the company "Snowplow aftermarket Manufacturing"?? I am looking for the company that makes these parts, just not a local dealer. Or do you happen to have a phone number for the company?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

npswi where in WI are you located?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL gotta love threads that come to the top every year or so...


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I know that most of the NAPA stores have parts in stock or you can talk to them and have them order them in for you if one is close to you.


----------



## LION (Oct 31, 2008)

*S.A.M. - Snowplow Aftermarket Manufacturing*

Spaniel and npswi,

I read that you both are having trouble finding S.A.M. information. That's because they don't have a website because that

is the name of a product line for snowplow parts from BUYERS. That is to say, BUYERS *is* S.A.M.

You can call them at 440-974-8888 or go to their website at http://www.buyersproducts.com.

I had a heck of a time trying to find them as well. Their spreaders are Snow Dogg.

LION


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Northern Tools has plow parts too.
www.northerntools.com


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

derekbroerse;369418 said:


> LOL gotta love threads that come to the top every year or so...


Ditto...again...


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Woodland;621191 said:


> Ditto...again...


...and again.... and again....


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

Spaniel;367973 said:


> Does anyone have a website for the company "Snowplow aftermarket Manufacturing"?? I am looking for the company that makes these parts, just not a local dealer. Or do you happen to have a phone number for the company?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


try sam thats one that i use


----------



## thandrinos (Sep 24, 2009)

For anyone in metro Detroit area..i have found that joint clutch and gear in Romulus seem to have a decent amount of parts in stock for my Meyer i know they deal in fisher as well..they r located Ecorse just west of middlebelt...also very affordable for for u-joints and driveshaft work..734-641-7575


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

angelos for western and equipment specialist for boss


----------

